# Glenn Beck: 'The Amateur' By Edward Klein



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXjN_n6VjBI]Edward Klein w/ Glenn Beck on the Radio Talking Barack Obama "The Amateur" Rev. Jeremiah Wright - YouTube[/ame]

I'm sure many of us have heard about Ed Klein's new book about Obama and that it is now number one on the NYT best sellers list. There are some bombshells that are talked about in this interview with GB:

-- Obama offered Wright $150 K to keep his mouth shut in 08. (By Wright's own admission)
-- Obama had visited Wright 'thousands of times' had his residence. (By Wright's own admission)
-- Obama had a personal meeting with Wright to give him the gag order. (By Wright's own admission)
-- The media is blackballing his book. But the Washington Post called him finally and the female reporter asked, why anyone should care about these things that happened way back in 2008. His response: Excuse me? Your newspaper just ran a 5,000 word front page story on an alleged prank that Mitt Romney executed in 1965 as a teenager.
-- They also talk about a prior book that Klein wrote in which Bill Clinton told his buddies that he was going home to rape his wife (Hillary). The next day the place was a wreck and he only found out that she was pregnant months later by reading a newspaper.
-- Discussion about Hillary Clinton's affinity for hardcore lesbians (politically).
-- Bill Clinton calling Obama an "amateur."
-- Bill Clinton performing private polls to see if Hillary could be Obama in 2012; and he urged her to run for the nomination.
-- 2010: Obama lied to Netanyahu (Israeli PM) and said he was going to eat dinner with his family (but they weren't even in the same city). They then were left waiting for food and when they got it, they couldn't eat it b/c it wasn't kosher anyways.
-- Obama has cut all ties with Wright (Wright's own admission)
-- Wright: "Obama is just another politician who will do anything to get re-elected."
-- Wright: Obama was not elected, he was selected (Frakahn endorsement)
-- Wright: Has a box of evidence against Obama

More on the book:

"The Amateur" to debut at Number One on the New York Times bestseller list - HUMAN EVENTS


----------



## chanel

Def. on my summer reading list.


----------



## Ravi

Question. Why is investigating Romney's religion off limits but investigating Obama's isn't?


----------



## Sarah G

chanel said:


> Def. on my summer reading list.



Ok, that sounds like fun.  Irrelevant, deranged, political hackary at it's worst.


----------



## Bigfoot

Anytime the Left has a problem with what happens they do not try to make an intelligent counter-point because they cannot provide facts to back up their story. Instead they start name calling and trying to demean the reporter.


----------



## Sarah G

Intelligence + Glenn Beck = oxymoron


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sarah G said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Def. on my summer reading list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that sounds like fun.  Irrelevant, deranged, political hackary at it's worst.
Click to expand...


The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.


----------



## Bfgrn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Def. on my summer reading list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that sounds like fun.  Irrelevant, deranged, political hackary at it's worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.
Click to expand...


Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?

Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS


----------



## Truthseeker420

Glenn Beck is a goldmine for Comedy Central.


----------



## naturegirl

Anyone is more than welcome to check out Romney's religious leanings.  It's absolutely no secret that he's a Mormon, has always been a Mormon and will probably always be a Mormon.  I think they've checked his religious roots all the way back to his great grandpa and his Mexican move.  

Now Barry, he wasn't a Christian but then he was.  He sat in the church of a radical Pastor for 20 years, the one that married him and baptized his kids, but just threw him under the bus and asked him to shut up so he could get elected.  Someone even offered him money to do just that!!  What??????????

Hmmmmm I wonder if Romney ever told anyone in his church to shut up???

So yea, just investigate away...........you might find out that Romney was once a.......are you ready for this??????????............. A Bishop!!  O.M.G


----------



## JoeB131

The good news about a second Obama term is that nutbags who write books like this will have plenty of gainful employment as haters buy their crap...


----------



## JoeB131

Bfgrn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that sounds like fun.  Irrelevant, deranged, political hackary at it's worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
Click to expand...


I did. It was still pretty wrong and it was still pretty whack.  

I give Obama props for finally getting it right, and denouncing this nutbag...


----------



## naturegirl

A second Obama term will ensure no one has the money to buy any crap.


----------



## Bigfoot

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It was still pretty wrong and it was still pretty whack.
> 
> I give Obama props for finally getting it right, and denouncing this nutbag...
Click to expand...


Yeah, when Wright refused to be bribed Obama got upset.


----------



## Bfgrn

Truthseeker420 said:


> Glenn Beck is a goldmine for Comedy Central.



And Beck is a goldmine for Goldline International, professional thieves.

As Glenn Beck goes, so goes his favorite gold company. For years, the Santa Monica-based precious metals company, Goldline International, has helped keep the conservative talk show host on the air by sponsoring his radio show and now-defunct Fox News show. Goldline stuck with Beck even after most of his other advertisers fled in light of the host's increasingly inflammatory rhetoric. Beck, for his part, lavishly praised the company, telling listeners and viewers that he personally bought gold from the company and calling its executives "people I trust."

Those were the golden days. Since Beck's Fox News heyday, his fortunes and Goldline's have fallen sharply. Beck parted ways with Fox in June, and in November prosecutors in Santa Monica charged six of Goldline's executives with fraud and accused the company of running a bait-and-switch operation that lured customers into buying overpriced antique coins as investmentscoins that Beck promoted on his shows.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It was still pretty wrong and it was still pretty whack.
> 
> I give Obama props for finally getting it right, and denouncing this nutbag...
Click to expand...


REALLY? Then please take me through the interview and tell me where he is wrong? Is it the part where Wright brought in successful black business people to mentor young black youths?


----------



## JoeB131

I'm sure that Wright has done some good things in his community. 

It doesn't take away from the fact that he regularly preached hate from the pulpit.  

And that was unacceptable.  Even Obama said so, eventually.  

Why are we still discussing this?


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> I'm sure that Wright has done some good things in his community.
> 
> It doesn't take away from the fact that he regularly preached hate from the pulpit.
> 
> And that was unacceptable.  Even Obama said so, eventually.
> 
> Why are we still discussing this?



Wright never preached hate. You are parroting, not presenting fact. As a matter of FACT, if every American had been given Wright's sermon the Sunday after 9/11, maybe America's blood lust wouldn't have murdered millions of Iraqis.

"Our nation is somewhat sad, but we&#8217;re angry. There&#8217;s a certain level of blood lust, but we won&#8217;t let it drive our reaction. We&#8217;re steady, clear-eyed and patient, but pretty soon we&#8217;ll have to start displaying scalps."
George W. Bush


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bfgrn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that sounds like fun.  Irrelevant, deranged, political hackary at it's worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
Click to expand...


Or you could just save me some time and tell me your point b/c I've listened to plenty of Rev Wright. If you got something to say then say it child.


----------



## Bfgrn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could just save me some time and tell me your point b/c I've listened to plenty of Rev Wright. If you got something to say then say it child.
Click to expand...


I am not your nanny. It is not my job to educate morons like you. LISTEN to the interview.


----------



## MuadDib

Bfgrn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a goldmine for Comedy Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Beck is a goldmine for Goldline International, professional thieves.
> 
> As Glenn Beck goes, so goes his favorite gold company. For years, the Santa Monica-based precious metals company, Goldline International, has helped keep the conservative talk show host on the air by sponsoring his radio show and now-defunct Fox News show. Goldline stuck with Beck even after most of his other advertisers fled in light of the host's increasingly inflammatory rhetoric. Beck, for his part, lavishly praised the company, telling listeners and viewers that he personally bought gold from the company and calling its executives "people I trust."
> 
> Those were the golden days. Since Beck's Fox News heyday, his fortunes and Goldline's have fallen sharply. Beck parted ways with Fox in June, and in November prosecutors in Santa Monica charged six of Goldline's executives with fraud and accused the company of running a bait-and-switch operation that lured customers into buying overpriced antique coins as investmentscoins that Beck promoted on his shows.
Click to expand...


What's wrong with owning physical gold? It's not gold certificates; it's a tangible precious metal that you can hold in your hands and lock up in your safe. If the economy does crash, it will translate into whatever currency replaces it.

Back in the 1930's when FDR made everybody give up their gold, the Feds bought it for $35 an ounce. If those people had hidden their gold and held onto it, it would now be worth about $1600 an ounce.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interview with Wright was taped. But I guess you'll believe what you want to believe. That's really what liberalism has devolved to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It was still pretty wrong and it was still pretty whack.
> 
> I give Obama props for finally getting it right, and denouncing this nutbag...
Click to expand...


I find Wright to be more genuine and sensible than Obama. I have at least an element of respect for him. I have no respect for Obama. He's lying, manipulative, soulless swine.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bfgrn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just save me some time and tell me your point b/c I've listened to plenty of Rev Wright. If you got something to say then say it child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not you nanny. It is not my job to educate morons like you. LISTEN to the interview.
Click to expand...


No then. Say whatever it is you got to say. This is a forum; not a place where I come to get blind tasks from random nut jobs.


----------



## JoeB131

Bfgrn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Wright has done some good things in his community.
> 
> It doesn't take away from the fact that he regularly preached hate from the pulpit.
> 
> And that was unacceptable.  Even Obama said so, eventually.
> 
> Why are we still discussing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wright never preached hate. You are parroting, not presenting fact. As a matter of FACT, if every American had been given Wright's sermon the Sunday after 9/11, maybe America's blood lust wouldn't have murdered millions of Iraqis.
> 
> "Our nation is somewhat sad, but were angry. Theres a certain level of blood lust, but we wont let it drive our reaction. Were steady, clear-eyed and patient, but pretty soon well have to start displaying scalps."
> George W. Bush
Click to expand...


1) We didn't murder millions of Iraqis.  Nowhere near that.  

2) Sorry, we were perfectly entitled to blood lust after 9/11.  

3) Not that I believe in a sky pixie, but someone who says God wanted us to get hit on 9/11 was a nutbag.  Sorry.  

Incidently, I'm pretty middle of the road and will probably vote for Obama this time, but Wright is a horrid creature, and Obama was right to kick him to the curb.


----------



## tererun

Wow, the silver gerbil is still at it. When the proof that your story is true is that you said you saw secret service people there I cannot imagine how any of this could be taken lightly. It is clear to me that Obama was conspiring with this christian leader to make the US a muslim socialist state. That is what black christian leaders want, and obama talks like a black preacher so he must believe it to. 

No really everyone Glen Beck and whatever the fuck his name was are right Obama is going top take us as far away from their direction as possible. Perhaps the fact that Mitt is going to listen to fucknuggets like this is a reason you vote for Obama.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a one on one interview with Jeremiah Wright. Why don't you listen to what the man had to say?
> 
> Reverend Jeremiah Wright . Watch & Listen | PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did. It was still pretty wrong and it was still pretty whack.
> 
> I give Obama props for finally getting it right, and denouncing this nutbag...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find Wright to be more genuine and sensible than Obama. I have at least an element of respect for him. I have no respect for Obama. He's lying, manipulative, soulless swine.
Click to expand...


You mean like the guy who goes to Funditard U and kisses ass on people who call him a cultist?  

Guy, you seriously need to see someone about your Obama Derangement Syndrome. When he wins in November, you are going to be a very unhappy guy.


----------



## JoeB131

tererun said:


> Wow, the silver gerbil is still at it. When the proof that your story is true is that you said you saw secret service people there I cannot imagine how any of this could be taken lightly. It is clear to me that Obama was conspiring with this christian leader to make the US a muslim socialist state. That is what black christian leaders want, and obama talks like a black preacher so he must believe it to.
> 
> No really everyone Glen Beck and whatever the fuck his name was are right Obama is going top take us as far away from their direction as possible. Perhaps the fact that Mitt is going to listen to fucknuggets like this is a reason you vote for Obama.



Well, Mitt and Glenn both know the secret Mormom Handshake to get into the Celestial Heaven.


----------



## tererun

JoeB131 said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the silver gerbil is still at it. When the proof that your story is true is that you said you saw secret service people there I cannot imagine how any of this could be taken lightly. It is clear to me that Obama was conspiring with this christian leader to make the US a muslim socialist state. That is what black christian leaders want, and obama talks like a black preacher so he must believe it to.
> 
> No really everyone Glen Beck and whatever the fuck his name was are right Obama is going top take us as far away from their direction as possible. Perhaps the fact that Mitt is going to listen to fucknuggets like this is a reason you vote for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mitt and Glenn both know the secret Mormom Handshake to get into the Celestial Heaven.
Click to expand...


Is that the one where you split your middle finger from your index finger and are not the black guy?


----------



## Bfgrn

MuadDib said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a goldmine for Comedy Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Beck is a goldmine for Goldline International, professional thieves.
> 
> As Glenn Beck goes, so goes his favorite gold company. For years, the Santa Monica-based precious metals company, Goldline International, has helped keep the conservative talk show host on the air by sponsoring his radio show and now-defunct Fox News show. Goldline stuck with Beck even after most of his other advertisers fled in light of the host's increasingly inflammatory rhetoric. Beck, for his part, lavishly praised the company, telling listeners and viewers that he personally bought gold from the company and calling its executives "people I trust."
> 
> Those were the golden days. Since Beck's Fox News heyday, his fortunes and Goldline's have fallen sharply. Beck parted ways with Fox in June, and in November prosecutors in Santa Monica charged six of Goldline's executives with fraud and accused the company of running a bait-and-switch operation that lured customers into buying overpriced antique coins as investmentscoins that Beck promoted on his shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with owning physical gold? It's not gold certificates; it's a tangible precious metal that you can hold in your hands and lock up in your safe. If the economy does crash, it will translate into whatever currency replaces it.
> 
> Back in the 1930's when FDR made everybody give up their gold, the Feds bought it for $35 an ounce. If those people had hidden their gold and held onto it, it would now be worth about $1600 an ounce.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with owning gold. BUT, when a company pulls a bait and switch and sells you coins that are not worth their melt value, indictments follow.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Wright has done some good things in his community.
> 
> It doesn't take away from the fact that he regularly preached hate from the pulpit.
> 
> And that was unacceptable.  Even Obama said so, eventually.
> 
> Why are we still discussing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wright never preached hate. You are parroting, not presenting fact. As a matter of FACT, if every American had been given Wright's sermon the Sunday after 9/11, maybe America's blood lust wouldn't have murdered millions of Iraqis.
> 
> "Our nation is somewhat sad, but were angry. Theres a certain level of blood lust, but we wont let it drive our reaction. Were steady, clear-eyed and patient, but pretty soon well have to start displaying scalps."
> George W. Bush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) We didn't murder millions of Iraqis.  Nowhere near that.
> 
> 2) Sorry, we were perfectly entitled to blood lust after 9/11.
> 
> 3) Not that I believe in a sky pixie, but someone who says God wanted us to get hit on 9/11 was a nutbag.  Sorry.
> 
> Incidently, I'm pretty middle of the road and will probably vote for Obama this time, but Wright is a horrid creature, and Obama was right to kick him to the curb.
Click to expand...


You are proving that you are ignorant. Do yourself a BIG favor, watch the interview. Ask Immie about the interview. He actually watched it and realized he was being fed right wing propaganda and only snippets of what Wright said that were edited to slander and smear the man.

And PLEASE tell me what Iraq had to do with the attacks on 9/11? Were ANY of the terrorists Iraqis???


----------



## Bfgrn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just save me some time and tell me your point b/c I've listened to plenty of Rev Wright. If you got something to say then say it child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not you nanny. It is not my job to educate morons like you. LISTEN to the interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No then. Say whatever it is you got to say. This is a forum; not a place where I come to get blind tasks from random nut jobs.
Click to expand...


I understand. The right wing parrot CAN'T watch or hear anything that contradicts the dogma and propaganda their handlers tell them to believe.

You have listened to plenty of Wright someone wanted you to hear, edited with the intent of slander. 

I always believed in America, a man has the right to give his side of the story without editing or censorship. You right wing morons don't WANT to hear what the man has to say.


----------



## American_Jihad

Bigfoot said:


> Anytime the Left has a problem with what happens they do not try to make an intelligent counter-point because they cannot provide facts to back up their story. Instead they start name calling and trying to demean the reporter.



They adhere to the salunski rules:

5. Ridicule is man's most potent weapon.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

tererun said:


> Wow, the silver gerbil is still at it. When the proof that your story is true is that you said you saw secret service people there I cannot imagine how any of this could be taken lightly. It is clear to me that Obama was conspiring with this christian leader to make the US a muslim socialist state. That is what black christian leaders want, and obama talks like a black preacher so he must believe it to.
> 
> No really everyone Glen Beck and whatever the fuck his name was are right Obama is going top take us as far away from their direction as possible. Perhaps the fact that Mitt is going to listen to fucknuggets like this is a reason you vote for Obama.



LOL; reading this I can tell that nobody is going to desperately convince you to give up any of your desperate beliefs. Thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Okay now libs. You've done all of your routine distractions. Let's actually address the OP now. What do you have to actually say about:

- Rev Wright being offered $150 K by the Obama campaign to not talk.

- Rev Wright stating quite clearly that Obama had been to his house 'thousands' of times.

- Rev Wright stating quite clearly that Obama knew about his incendiary sermons after all.

- The media burying this story while jumping on the Romney bully story.

- The fact that Wright explicitly claimed that Obama was just a politician that would do anything to get elected.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sarah G said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Def. on my summer reading list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that sounds like fun.  Irrelevant, deranged, political hackary at it's worst.
Click to expand...


Liberalism: feelling, passing for knowing.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Okay now libs. You've done all of your routine distractions. Let's actually address the OP now. What do you have to actually say about:
> 
> - Rev Wright being offered $150 K by the Obama campaign to not talk.
> 
> - Rev Wright stating quite clearly that Obama had been to his house 'thousands' of times.
> 
> - Rev Wright stating quite clearly that Obama knew about his incendiary sermons after all.
> 
> - The media burying this story while jumping on the Romney bully story.
> 
> - The fact that Wright explicitly claimed that Obama was just a politician that would do anything to get elected.



Wright was offered 150K by someone who knows Obama, not the Obama campaign, and we only have his word for it. 

For Obama to be at Wright's house "thousands" of times, it would mean he'd have to make 50 visits a year on average for every "thousand" times he was there.  So that seems a bit of an exaggeration.  

So what? 

I'm not sure if the Media has "buried" this story.  Wright was done to death at the time and it doesn't matter now that Obama has governed for four years as a centrist, does it? 

A politician would do anything to get elected? really? Wow, that totally makes me cynical about the system. 

Next you'll tell me Romney went to a Funditard university that teaches his beloved Church is a cult and not mention his religion at all.  

Oh. Wait. That happened, I'm so sorry.


----------



## JoeB131

Bfgrn said:


> You are proving that you are ignorant. Do yourself a BIG favor, watch the interview. Ask Immie about the interview. He actually watched it and realized he was being fed right wing propaganda and only snippets of what Wright said that were edited to slander and smear the man.
> 
> And PLEASE tell me what Iraq had to do with the attacks on 9/11? Were ANY of the terrorists Iraqis???



Guy, I live in Chicago, we've known abuot Wright and his rilling up the rabble before going to his gated Community in Tinley Park he made fleecing the sheep.  

I have no more use for Left Wing religious phonies than I have for Right Wing religious phonies.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now libs. You've done all of your routine distractions. Let's actually address the OP now. What do you have to actually say about:
> 
> - Rev Wright being offered $150 K by the Obama campaign to not talk.
> 
> - Rev Wright stating quite clearly that Obama had been to his house 'thousands' of times.
> 
> - Rev Wright stating quite clearly that Obama knew about his incendiary sermons after all.
> 
> - The media burying this story while jumping on the Romney bully story.
> 
> - The fact that Wright explicitly claimed that Obama was just a politician that would do anything to get elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wright was offered 150K by someone who knows Obama, not the Obama campaign, and we only have his word for it.
> 
> For Obama to be at Wright's house "thousands" of times, it would mean he'd have to make 50 visits a year on average for every "thousand" times he was there.  So that seems a bit of an exaggeration.
> 
> So what?
> 
> I'm not sure if the Media has "buried" this story.  Wright was done to death at the time and it doesn't matter now that Obama has governed for four years as a centrist, does it?
> 
> A politician would do anything to get elected? really? Wow, that totally makes me cynical about the system.
Click to expand...


It kills me that you call yourself a Republican while being just as huge of a Democrat apologist as anyone.

And yes, it was Obama's best bud that offered Obama the $150K. You think Obama didn't know? I mean, you can believe the unlikely if you want. They talked of all the perks that Obama has given him and how he vacations with him every year. It's doubtful that Obama was not in the loop.

And I don't know that Wright meant thousands literally though he very well may have. Twenty years is a long time to know someone. I have friends that I've been to their houses thousands of times. The point is that Obama knew exactly what Wright was about despite his claims.

Also, watch the interview of Klein with Hannity. He talks about how Obama told Wright that he "sometimes goes over the top" in his sermons. Obama knew exactly what Wright was about.

Dude; the media wasn't merely burying the Wright "done to death" story. The entire book is full of bomb shells against Obama. And it's funny how you reframed the argument. The f'ing Washington Post reporter asked, why should this story matter if its a few years old; not do you think this story was done to death. Come on Joe. You're not better than that but come on. Don't blatantly twist the argument.

Also, you glossed over the fact that Obama personally requested a gag order on Obama. That doesn't jive with his "I had no idea he was saying these things" stuff. Why is it that you so willfully look the other way on Obama's lies? I think you've justified your lies and hate JoeB; but you're just not fooling anyone with half a brain.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It kills me that you call yourself a Republican while being just as huge of a Democrat apologist as anyone.



It kills me that you think that the GOP is going to make a comeback by appealling to hate and crazy conspiracy theories rather than beating Obama in the arena of ideas.  

When I was a Republican, it was about something.  Today it's about fooling people into voting against their own interests by playing on their baser instincts, and that's just sad. 




> And yes, it was Obama's best bud that offered Obama the $150K. You think Obama didn't know? I mean, you can believe the unlikely if you want. They talked of all the perks that Obama has given him and how he vacations with him every year. It's doubtful that Obama was not in the loop.



SO you know everything your friends do, then? Everything? They tell you everything they do, even things they know would probably upset you? 






> And I don't know that Wright meant thousands literally though he very well may have. Twenty years is a long time to know someone. I have friends that I've been to their houses thousands of times. The point is that Obama knew exactly what Wright was about despite his claims.



So math isn't one of your strong points.  Only 365 days in a year. If you visited someone every day, it would take you nearly three years to be there 1000 times.  





> Also, watch the interview of Klein with Hannity. He talks about how Obama told Wright that he "sometimes goes over the top" in his sermons. Obama knew exactly what Wright was about.



And the GOP doesn't hide it's crazy ministers in the closet?  How about the guy Hagee who supported McCain and then Perry, who made the comment that the Holocaust was part of God's plan so Israel would form so Jesus can come back.  

Or Robertson and Falwell commenting that 9/11 was the fault of abortionists, gays and witches? 

Right or left, religious people are often whacky, which is why no one takes them seriously.  And maybe we should.  "Ah, he said something totally batshit crazy, but it's okay, he found a bible verse to back it up!!!"   




> Dude; the media wasn't merely burying the Wright "done to death" story. The entire book is full of bomb shells against Obama. And it's funny how you reframed the argument. The f'ing Washington Post reporter asked, why should this story matter if its a few years old; not do you think this story was done to death. Come on Joe. You're not better than that but come on. Don't blatantly twist the argument.



The thing is, no one cares.  Obama's been president for four years now.  Please point out to me one policy that shows he took anything Wright says seriously.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WTF JoeB? I said twenty years is a long time and that I had friends that I'd been to their houses more than a thousand times. How is that supposed to be some sort of faulty math? IDIOT.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Again, you're living in denial if you think Obama didn't know about the $150 K pay off on his behalf. Just like a post ago, you already admitted that you think the average politician will do whatever it takes. Yet somehow, you want to give Obama the benefit of the doubt?

And I could point out plenty of policies how Wright foreshadowed Obama's policies. He blatantly lied about Wright and he blatantly lied throughout his presidency. That's the point brah.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are proving that you are ignorant. Do yourself a BIG favor, watch the interview. Ask Immie about the interview. He actually watched it and realized he was being fed right wing propaganda and only snippets of what Wright said that were edited to slander and smear the man.
> 
> And PLEASE tell me what Iraq had to do with the attacks on 9/11? Were ANY of the terrorists Iraqis???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I live in Chicago, we've known abuot Wright and his rilling up the rabble before going to his gated Community in Tinley Park he made fleecing the sheep.
> 
> I have no more use for Left Wing religious phonies than I have for Right Wing religious phonies.
Click to expand...


There is no sin except stupidity.
Oscar Wilde

You are a sinner...

I have no use for ignorance from either side. You have made some really ignorant statements.

NOW, try to read and comprehend what Reverend Wright REALLY said on the Sunday after 9/11 in his 'America's chickens are coming home to roost' sermon. He was not spreading hate, he was warning America not to let what ENDED UP HAPPENING happen: 

"We have moved from the hatred of armed enemies to the hatred of unarmed innocents. We want revenge, we want paybacks, and we don't care who gets hurt in the process." His sermon was based on Psalm 137.

One of the most controversial statements in this sermon was when he mentioned "chickens coming home to roost." He was actually quoting Edward Peck, former U.S. Ambassador to Iraq and deputy director of President Reagan's terrorism task force, who was speaking on FOX News. That's what he told the congregation.

He was quoting Peck as saying that America's foreign policy has put the nation in peril:

    "I heard Ambassador Peck on an interview yesterday did anybody else see or hear him? He was on FOX News, this is a white man, and he was upsetting the FOX News commentators to no end, he pointed out, a white man, an ambassador, he pointed out that what Malcolm X said when he was silenced by Elijah Mohammad was in fact true, he said Americas chickens, are coming home to roost.&#8221;

    "We took this country by terror away from the Sioux, the Apache, Arikara, the Comanche, the Arapaho, the Navajo. Terrorism.

    "We took Africans away from their country to build our way of ease and kept them enslaved and living in fear. Terrorism.

    "We bombed Grenada and killed innocent civilians, babies, non-military personnel.

    "We bombed the black civilian community of Panama with stealth bombers and killed unarmed teenage and toddlers, pregnant mothers and hard working fathers.

    "We bombed Qaddafi's home, and killed his child. Blessed are they who bash your children's head against the rock.

    "We bombed Iraq. We killed unarmed civilians trying to make a living. We bombed a plant in Sudan to pay back for the attack on our embassy, killed hundreds of hard working people, mothers and fathers who left home to go that day not knowing that they'd never get back home.

    "We bombed Hiroshima. We bombed Nagasaki, and we nuked far more than the thousands in New York and the Pentagon and we never batted an eye.

    "Kids playing in the playground. Mothers picking up children after school. Civilians, not soldiers, people just trying to make it day by day.

    "We have supported state terrorism against the Palestinians and black South Africans, and now we are indignant because the stuff that we have done overseas is now brought right back into our own front yards. America's chickens are coming home to roost.

    "Violence begets violence. Hatred begets hatred. And terrorism begets terrorism. A white ambassador said that y'all, not a black militant. Not a reverend who preaches about racism. An ambassador whose eyes are wide open and who is trying to get us to wake up and move away from this dangerous precipice upon which we are now poised. The ambassador said the people we have wounded don't have the military capability we have. But they do have individuals who are willing to die and take thousands with them. And we need to come to grips with that."


Now, PLEASE tell me what Iraq had to do with the attacks on 9/11? Were ANY of the terrorists Iraqis???

The TRUTH is the invasion of Iraq was planned eight months before Sept. 11.

Says who??? Paul O'Neill, Bush's Treasury Secretary.

And what happened at President Bush's very first National Security Council meeting is one of O'Neill's most startling revelations.

"From the very beginning, there was a conviction, that Saddam Hussein was a bad person and that he needed to go," says O'Neill, who adds that going after Saddam was topic "A" 10 days after the inauguration - eight months before Sept. 11.

"From the very first instance, it was about Iraq. It was about what we can do to change this regime," says Suskind. "Day one, these things were laid and sealed."

As treasury secretary, O'Neill was a permanent member of the National Security Council. He says in the book he was surprised at the meeting that questions such as "Why Saddam?" and "Why now?" were never asked.

"It was all about finding a way to do it. That was the tone of it. The president saying 'Go find me a way to do this,'" says O'Neill. "For me, the notion of pre-emption, that the U.S. has the unilateral right to do whatever we decide to do, is a really huge leap."

And that came up at this first meeting, says O'Neill, who adds that the discussion of Iraq continued at the next National Security Council meeting two days later.

He got briefing materials under this cover sheet. "There are memos. One of them marked, secret, says, 'Plan for post-Saddam Iraq,'" adds Suskind, who says that they discussed an occupation of Iraq in January and February of 2001. Based on his interviews with O'Neill and several other officials at the meetings, Suskind writes that the planning envisioned peacekeeping troops, war crimes tribunals, and even divvying up Iraq's oil wealth.

He obtained one Pentagon document, dated March 5, 2001, and entitled "Foreign Suitors for Iraqi Oilfield contracts," which includes a map of potential areas for exploration.

"It talks about contractors around the world from, you know, 30-40 countries. And which ones have what intentions," says Suskind. "On oil in Iraq."

During the campaign, candidate Bush had criticized the Clinton-Gore Administration for being too interventionist: "If we don't stop extending our troops all around the world in nation-building missions, then we're going to have a serious problem coming down the road. And I'm going to prevent that."

"The thing that's most surprising, I think, is how emphatically, from the very first, the administration had said 'X' during the campaign, but from the first day was often doing 'Y,'" says Suskind. "Not just saying 'Y,' but actively moving toward the opposite of what they had said during the election."

It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
Albert Camus


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> WTF JoeB? I said twenty years is a long time and that I had friends that I'd been to their houses more than a thousand times. How is that supposed to be some sort of faulty math? IDIOT.



It would mean you would STILL need to visit their house a hundred times a year in order to even hit 2000 times in 2 years.  (Since we are saying "thousands" as in more than one thousand).  

I really have a hard time believing Obama visited Wright 100 times a year.  

so what else do you got?  



> Again, you're living in denial if you think Obama didn't know about the $150 K pay off on his behalf. Just like a post ago, you already admitted that you think the average politician will do whatever it takes. Yet somehow, you want to give Obama the benefit of the doubt?



I would want a lot more than Wright's word, and if it was any other subject, so would you.  




> And I could point out plenty of policies how Wright foreshadowed Obama's policies. He blatantly lied about Wright and he blatantly lied throughout his presidency. That's the point brah.



Yawn, guy, so you don't have a policy that you can name?


----------



## JoeB131

Bfgrn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I live in Chicago, we've known abuot Wright and his rilling up the rabble before going to his gated Community in Tinley Park he made fleecing the sheep.
> 
> I have no more use for Left Wing religious phonies than I have for Right Wing religious phonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no sin except stupidity.
> Oscar Wilde
> 
> You are a sinner...
> 
> I have no use for ignorance from either side. You have made some really ignorant statements.
> 
> NOW, try to read and comprehend what Reverend Wright REALLY said on the Sunday after 9/11 in his 'America's chickens are coming home to roost' sermon. He was not spreading hate, he was warning America not to let what ENDED UP HAPPENING happen:
> 
> "s
Click to expand...


I don't care about what he said. I heard what he said, it was pretty clear to me.  

He's another cheap race-baiter who gets the stupid people upset, and laughs all the way to the bank. 

"Hate Whitey" by day, going to go live with them in Tinley Park at night.  

(Again, if you're not from Chicago, Tinley Park is about the most white-bread burb we have.) 

I have no use for religious phonies on either side of the room.  Just because you can wrap up the batshit crazy in a few bible verses doesn't make it less batshit crazy.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I live in Chicago, we've known abuot Wright and his rilling up the rabble before going to his gated Community in Tinley Park he made fleecing the sheep.
> 
> I have no more use for Left Wing religious phonies than I have for Right Wing religious phonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no sin except stupidity.
> Oscar Wilde
> 
> You are a sinner...
> 
> I have no use for ignorance from either side. You have made some really ignorant statements.
> 
> NOW, try to read and comprehend what Reverend Wright REALLY said on the Sunday after 9/11 in his 'America's chickens are coming home to roost' sermon. He was not spreading hate, he was warning America not to let what ENDED UP HAPPENING happen:
> 
> "s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about what he said. I heard what he said, it was pretty clear to me.
> 
> He's another cheap race-baiter who gets the stupid people upset, and laughs all the way to the bank.
> 
> "Hate Whitey" by day, going to go live with them in Tinley Park at night.
> 
> (Again, if you're not from Chicago, Tinley Park is about the most white-bread burb we have.)
> 
> I have no use for religious phonies on either side of the room.  Just because you can wrap up the batshit crazy in a few bible verses doesn't make it less batshit crazy.
Click to expand...


And your ignorance is pretty clear to me. 

One that confounds good and evil is an enemy to good.
Edmund Burke


----------



## JoeB131

Guy, stealing someone else's smart words does not make you smart.  

Wright is a cheap race pimp, and Obama couldn't kick him to the curb fast enough.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, stealing someone else's smart words does not make you smart.
> 
> Wright is a cheap race pimp, and Obama couldn't kick him to the curb fast enough.



Parroting right wing lies make you really fucking stupid. Knowing the TRUTH makes me smart. 

The TRUTH: Wright's 9/11 sermon was NOT spreading hate. 

You STILL haven't told me what Iraq had to do with the attacks on 9/11? Were ANY of the terrorists Iraqis???

Are you going to answer my questions, or are you going to continue to envy where Wright lives?


----------



## JoeB131

Bfgrn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, stealing someone else's smart words does not make you smart.
> 
> Wright is a cheap race pimp, and Obama couldn't kick him to the curb fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parroting right wing lies make you really fucking stupid. Knowing the TRUTH makes me smart.
> 
> The TRUTH: Wright's 9/11 sermon was NOT spreading hate.
> 
> You STILL haven't told me what Iraq had to do with the attacks on 9/11? Were ANY of the terrorists Iraqis???
> 
> Are you going to answer my questions, or are you going to continue to envy where Wright lives?
Click to expand...


Not envying where he lives, just pointing out his phoniness.  He should be living right with the people he's fleecing.  

When someone says, "God Damn" America, I don't care how many other words you wrap it up in.  Or when he says AIDS was a government conspiracy.  Because he occassionally said something that almost sounded rational, doesn't make up for the crazy.  

Incidently, I never said Iraq had anything to do with 9/11.  

Saddam was a very evil person, and the world is better off that he's taking a dirt nap, though.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, stealing someone else's smart words does not make you smart.
> 
> Wright is a cheap race pimp, and Obama couldn't kick him to the curb fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parroting right wing lies make you really fucking stupid. Knowing the TRUTH makes me smart.
> 
> The TRUTH: Wright's 9/11 sermon was NOT spreading hate.
> 
> You STILL haven't told me what Iraq had to do with the attacks on 9/11? Were ANY of the terrorists Iraqis???
> 
> Are you going to answer my questions, or are you going to continue to envy where Wright lives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not envying where he lives, just pointing out his phoniness.  He should be living right with the people he's fleecing.
> 
> When someone says, "God Damn" America, I don't care how many other words you wrap it up in.  Or when he says AIDS was a government conspiracy.  Because he occassionally said something that almost sounded rational, doesn't make up for the crazy.
> 
> Incidently, I never said Iraq had anything to do with 9/11.
> 
> Saddam was a very evil person, and the world is better off that he's taking a dirt nap, though.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving you are ignorant. You are taking Wright's words out of context and giving them YOUR OWN meaning. What Wright was saying is not FOR God to damn America, he is saying God damns things America did. Killing innocent human beings is NOT what God preaches. 

Saddam Hussein was an evil person. BUT, WHAT THE FUCK did all those innocent Iraqi men, women and children do to deserve 'a dirt nap'?

If you had the curiosity and intelligence to LISTEN to the interview I posted, Wright says A WHOLE LOT of 'rational'.

But YOU know the man's intent and YOU know his heart, because you live in Chicago.

A cynic is a man who knows the price of everything but the value of nothing. 
Oscar Wilde


----------



## JoeB131

I don't care how much rational he said in that crap. 

We have crazy folks who get out of Elgin all the time because they were able to sound "rational" to a shrink for an hour.  

The Crazy Stuff disqualifies him from being taken seriously. 

Again, Obama kicked him to the curb. Why are we even discussing this stuff?  It certainly not a conversation Obama wants to have... not sure why you do.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> I don't care how much rational he said in that crap.
> 
> We have crazy folks who get out of Elgin all the time because they were able to sound "rational" to a shrink for an hour.
> 
> The Crazy Stuff disqualifies him from being taken seriously.
> 
> Again, Obama kicked him to the curb. Why are we even discussing this stuff?  It certainly not a conversation Obama wants to have... not sure why you do.



If Jeremiah Wright is crazy, then we all are. Wright is extremely intelligent and articulate, but you confuse cultural preaching style with substance. I'm sure us white folk would love all blacks to be subservient 'Uncle Tom's' who just say 'yes sir and yes ma'am. Don't DARE stand up for your heritage or point out the injustice that still exists.

I suggest you 'cut & run', you are clearly over matched here.  Your anecdotal doesn't make the grade. Your mind is in a 'gated community'.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Obama lies continue: Im not running up debts*

5/25/12 By Beck

Todays Obama fact/lie of the day comes straight from the President himself.

President Obama came out yesterday and, with a straight face, praised his administration and Democrats for being fiscally responsible, while accusing Republicans of being out-of-control spenders.

On radio this morning, Glenn played portions of a speech the President gave yesterday in Newton, Iowa:

PRESIDENT OBAMA: Now, we all know how difficult these past few years have been for the country. Iowa has actually done a little better than some other states, but its still been tough. And after the worst recession of our lifetimes, its going to take some time for the economy to fully recover  more time than a lot of us would like. And were still facing some headwinds, like the situation in Europe right now, which is having an impact on our economy.

The Obama lies continue: I


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, stealing someone else's smart words does not make you smart.
> 
> Wright is a cheap race pimp, and Obama couldn't kick him to the curb fast enough.



Yea, it only took him 20 years and when the spotlight was on him LMAO. Dude, that's the point is that Wright is an extension of Obama. Therefore Obama is a "cheap race pimp." MORON.


----------



## JoeB131

Bfgrn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how much rational he said in that crap.
> 
> We have crazy folks who get out of Elgin all the time because they were able to sound "rational" to a shrink for an hour.
> 
> The Crazy Stuff disqualifies him from being taken seriously.
> 
> Again, Obama kicked him to the curb. Why are we even discussing this stuff?  It certainly not a conversation Obama wants to have... not sure why you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jeremiah Wright is crazy, then we all are. Wright is extremely intelligent and articulate, but you confuse cultural preaching style with substance. I'm sure us white folk would love all blacks to be subservient 'Uncle Tom's' who just say 'yes sir and yes ma'am. Don't DARE stand up for your heritage or point out the injustice that still exists.
> 
> I suggest you 'cut & run', you are clearly over matched here.  Your anecdotal doesn't make the grade. Your mind is in a 'gated community'.
Click to expand...


Oh, please, guy, he wasn't standing up for stuff.  He was saying God was killing Americans because of what he preceives as evils.  

And I have as much trouble when a left wing preacher spouts that kind of shit as I do when a RW preacher does.  

My solution. Take Wright and Robertson up to the top of the Sears Tower, throw them both off, and the one God catches is right.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, stealing someone else's smart words does not make you smart.
> 
> Wright is a cheap race pimp, and Obama couldn't kick him to the curb fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it only took him 20 years and when the spotlight was on him LMAO. Dude, that's the point is that Wright is an extension of Obama. Therefore Obama is a "cheap race pimp." MORON.
Click to expand...


Yup, because apparently he was over at Wrights house 100 times a year.  really.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how much rational he said in that crap.
> 
> We have crazy folks who get out of Elgin all the time because they were able to sound "rational" to a shrink for an hour.
> 
> The Crazy Stuff disqualifies him from being taken seriously.
> 
> Again, Obama kicked him to the curb. Why are we even discussing this stuff?  It certainly not a conversation Obama wants to have... not sure why you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jeremiah Wright is crazy, then we all are. Wright is extremely intelligent and articulate, but you confuse cultural preaching style with substance. I'm sure us white folk would love all blacks to be subservient 'Uncle Tom's' who just say 'yes sir and yes ma'am. Don't DARE stand up for your heritage or point out the injustice that still exists.
> 
> I suggest you 'cut & run', you are clearly over matched here.  Your anecdotal doesn't make the grade. Your mind is in a 'gated community'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, please, guy, he wasn't standing up for stuff.  He was saying God was killing Americans because of what he preceives as evils.
> 
> And I have as much trouble when a left wing preacher spouts that kind of shit as I do when a RW preacher does.
> 
> My solution. Take Wright and Robertson up to the top of the Sears Tower, throw them both off, and the one God catches is right.
Click to expand...


We know what he was saying. And we know he had been saying that. And we know that Obama was okay with it. The only time he finally dumped Wright was for political reasons guy. It's simple math guy. Stop being an apologist guy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, stealing someone else's smart words does not make you smart.
> 
> Wright is a cheap race pimp, and Obama couldn't kick him to the curb fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it only took him 20 years and when the spotlight was on him LMAO. Dude, that's the point is that Wright is an extension of Obama. Therefore Obama is a "cheap race pimp." MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, because apparently he was over at Wrights house 100 times a year.  really.
Click to expand...


Yea - quite possible if they were friends. Or it's possible that he was using a figure of speech. Either way, it was an admission that Wright and Obama were quite close and that Obama knew exactly what Wright was about.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> We know what he was saying. And we know he had been saying that. And we know that Obama was okay with it. The only time he finally dumped Wright was for political reasons guy. It's simple math guy. Stop being an apologist guy.



One more time, guy, Republicans have no problem standing on podiums with Preachers who say absolutely batshit crazy stuff.  

I have no problem asking Obama about which parts of Wright's rants he believes in. 

As long as we get to ask Romney about all the crazy parts of Mormonism-  Magic Underwear, Blood Atonement, Ruling your own planet in the Celestial Heaven, Baptizing Dead People.  

The thing is, the questions about Wright were asked at the time, answered to the satisfaction of most people, and even John McCain didn't want to touch that nonsense.  

nor does Mitt Romney, for that matter.  

So why are you obsessing on it still?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know what he was saying. And we know he had been saying that. And we know that Obama was okay with it. The only time he finally dumped Wright was for political reasons guy. It's simple math guy. Stop being an apologist guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time, guy, Republicans have no problem standing on podiums with Preachers who say absolutely batshit crazy stuff.
> 
> I have no problem asking Obama about which parts of Wright's rants he believes in.
> 
> As long as we get to ask Romney about all the crazy parts of Mormonism-  Magic Underwear, Blood Atonement, Ruling your own planet in the Celestial Heaven, Baptizing Dead People.
> 
> The thing is, the questions about Wright were asked at the time, answered to the satisfaction of most people, and even John McCain didn't want to touch that nonsense.
> 
> nor does Mitt Romney, for that matter.
> 
> So why are you obsessing on it still?
Click to expand...


Oh? Aren't you an alleged Republican? Don't you have a problem with Mitt's religion? I think your story is falling apart already.

And who cares about asking Obama about what he believes about Wright's rants? You think you're going to get the truth? He went to his church for 20 years b/c he loved the rants; pure and simple. He never expected to be president, especially since he was born in Kenya. But then when he saw that the media would bury shit for him and that he was a Dem super star after 04 then he got in gear. Even then, he didn't dump Wright. It was too late, by then anyways. And he had even scheduled Wright to do the invocation at Iowa in 08 and he decided not b/c he could be "over the top." 

Dude, you're a total hypocrite. You want to trash Romney for his alleged "cult" when Obama literally was in a "black liberation cult" of sorts. You're just a moron guy. That's not changing.


----------



## Bfgrn

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how much rational he said in that crap.
> 
> We have crazy folks who get out of Elgin all the time because they were able to sound "rational" to a shrink for an hour.
> 
> The Crazy Stuff disqualifies him from being taken seriously.
> 
> Again, Obama kicked him to the curb. Why are we even discussing this stuff?  It certainly not a conversation Obama wants to have... not sure why you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jeremiah Wright is crazy, then we all are. Wright is extremely intelligent and articulate, but you confuse cultural preaching style with substance. I'm sure us white folk would love all blacks to be subservient 'Uncle Tom's' who just say 'yes sir and yes ma'am. Don't DARE stand up for your heritage or point out the injustice that still exists.
> 
> I suggest you 'cut & run', you are clearly over matched here.  Your anecdotal doesn't make the grade. Your mind is in a 'gated community'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, please, guy, he wasn't standing up for stuff.  He was saying God was killing Americans because of what he preceives as evils.
> 
> And I have as much trouble when a left wing preacher spouts that kind of shit as I do when a RW preacher does.
> 
> My solution. Take Wright and Robertson up to the top of the Sears Tower, throw them both off, and the one God catches is right.
Click to expand...


So YOU know Jeremiah Wright's heart? WOW, you are a real genius.

And what Wright 'perceives' as evil? No, 'guy', what GOD perceives as evil.

"Violence begets violence. Hatred begets hatred. And terrorism begets terrorism." - Jeremiah Wright

But Wright did call for WAR:

"Maybe we need to declare war on AIDS. In five minutes the Congress found $40 billion to rebuild New York and the families that died in sudden death, do you think we can find the money to make medicine available for people who are dying a slow death? Maybe we need to declare war on the nation's healthcare system that leaves the nation's poor with no health coverage? Maybe we need to declare war on the mishandled educational system and provide quality education for everybody, every citizen, based on their ability to learn, not their ability to pay. This is a time for social transformation."

One that confounds good and evil is an enemy to good.
Edmund Burke


----------



## JoeB131

Bfgrn said:


> So YOU know Jeremiah Wright's heart? WOW, you are a real genius.
> 
> And what Wright 'perceives' as evil? No, 'guy', what GOD perceives as evil.
> 
> "Violence begets violence. Hatred begets hatred. And terrorism begets terrorism." - Jeremiah Wright
> 
> But Wright did call for WAR:
> 
> "Maybe we need to declare war on AIDS. In five minutes the Congress found $40 billion to rebuild New York and the families that died in sudden death, do you think we can find the money to make medicine available for people who are dying a slow death? Maybe we need to declare war on the nation's healthcare system that leaves the nation's poor with no health coverage? Maybe we need to declare war on the mishandled educational system and provide quality education for everybody, every citizen, based on their ability to learn, not their ability to pay. This is a time for social transformation."
> 
> One that confounds good and evil is an enemy to good.
> Edmund Burke



Yawn... Yeah, I can see why Obama wanted to disassociate himself from this crazy person when he went mainstream.  

That kind of stuff doesn't play well with white soccer moms.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oh? Aren't you an alleged Republican? Don't you have a problem with Mitt's religion? I think your story is falling apart already.



Well, I was a Republican before they let crazy birfers like you in.  And, yes, I have a huge problem with whacky cults that don't respect separation of Church and State, call all other religions an abomination, and were started by con artists who wanted to have sex with children.  My question is, why don't you have a problem with it?  

All Wright's guilty of is telling black folks white people are responsible for their problems, which is kind of enabling.  But what's clear is that Obama never really took that crap seriously, only went to that chruch because it was his wife's church.  I suspect Obama is actually about as religious as I am, which is to say, not very.  




> And who cares about asking Obama about what he believes about Wright's rants? You think you're going to get the truth? He went to his church for 20 years b/c he loved the rants; pure and simple. *He never expected to be president, especially since he was born in Kenya*. But then when he saw that the media would bury shit for him and that he was a Dem super star after 04 then he got in gear. Even then, he didn't dump Wright. It was too late, by then anyways. And he had even scheduled Wright to do the invocation at Iowa in 08 and he decided not b/c he could be "over the top."



The hilarious thing is, you actually believe that birther shit!  

I'm just curious how the media has "buried" Wright.  Frankly, they talked about nothing else for about a month in 2008.  I remember I was up in Canada on a business trip in April 2008, when he did his famous "throw Granny under the bus" speech. (which, by the way, I thought was an awful speech.) So it's not like the issue wasn't addressed, answered and put out there. 

Again, opposed to Romney, who will dodge and weave if anyone asks him about some of the crazy stuff in Mormonism, like dark skin being a curse from God.  



Dude, you're a total hypocrite. You want to trash Romney for his alleged "cult" when Obama literally was in a "black liberation cult" of sorts. You're just a moron guy. That's not changing.[/QUOTE]

Again, I'm still waiting for you to show me what Obama has done that really even proves that Wright had any influence.  I mean, I've given you a day to think about it, and you still got nothing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So YOU know Jeremiah Wright's heart? WOW, you are a real genius.
> 
> And what Wright 'perceives' as evil? No, 'guy', what GOD perceives as evil.
> 
> "Violence begets violence. Hatred begets hatred. And terrorism begets terrorism." - Jeremiah Wright
> 
> But Wright did call for WAR:
> 
> "Maybe we need to declare war on AIDS. In five minutes the Congress found $40 billion to rebuild New York and the families that died in sudden death, do you think we can find the money to make medicine available for people who are dying a slow death? Maybe we need to declare war on the nation's healthcare system that leaves the nation's poor with no health coverage? Maybe we need to declare war on the mishandled educational system and provide quality education for everybody, every citizen, based on their ability to learn, not their ability to pay. This is a time for social transformation."
> 
> One that confounds good and evil is an enemy to good.
> Edmund Burke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn... Yeah, I can see why Obama wanted to disassociate himself from this crazy person when he went mainstream.
> 
> That kind of stuff doesn't play well with white soccer moms.
Click to expand...


Sounds a bit racist and misogynistic. Congrats, you really are a Democrat.

The point is that Obama shouldn't have been into that nonsense in the first place. Twenty years is enough time to show a man's character. You think he can run from it after the fact and he can't.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sounds a bit racist and misogynistic. Congrats, you really are a Democrat.
> 
> The point is that Obama shouldn't have been into that nonsense in the first place. Twenty years is enough time to show a man's character. You think he can run from it after the fact and he can't.



again, when Republicans start dissacciated themselves from this sort of shit... I'll take your incessant mewling about Wright seriously.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMkBgA9_oQ4]Jerry Falwell and Pat Robertson Blame 9/11 on Organizations Like People For the American Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tererun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the silver gerbil is still at it. When the proof that your story is true is that you said you saw secret service people there I cannot imagine how any of this could be taken lightly. It is clear to me that Obama was conspiring with this christian leader to make the US a muslim socialist state. That is what black christian leaders want, and obama talks like a black preacher so he must believe it to.
> 
> No really everyone Glen Beck and whatever the fuck his name was are right Obama is going top take us as far away from their direction as possible. Perhaps the fact that Mitt is going to listen to fucknuggets like this is a reason you vote for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; reading this I can tell that nobody is going to desperately convince you to give up any of your desperate beliefs. Thanks for the laugh though.
Click to expand...



Thank you for noticing I have the ability to think for myself. Maybe next time you might want to try something more realistic to convince me.


----------



## American_Jihad

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a bit racist and misogynistic. Congrats, you really are a Democrat.
> 
> The point is that Obama shouldn't have been into that nonsense in the first place. Twenty years is enough time to show a man's character. You think he can run from it after the fact and he can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, when Republicans start dissacciated themselves from this sort of shit... I'll take your incessant mewling about Wright seriously.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMkBgA9_oQ4]Jerry Falwell and Pat Robertson Blame 9/11 on Organizations Like People For the American Way - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hey JoeBlow, blow it out yo ass...

You want Youtube...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRM00LPWVLE]KKK founding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a bit racist and misogynistic. Congrats, you really are a Democrat.
> 
> The point is that Obama shouldn't have been into that nonsense in the first place. Twenty years is enough time to show a man's character. You think he can run from it after the fact and he can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, when Republicans start dissacciated themselves from this sort of shit... I'll take your incessant mewling about Wright seriously.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMkBgA9_oQ4]Jerry Falwell and Pat Robertson Blame 9/11 on Organizations Like People For the American Way - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


That's nice. I don't care about Falwell and Robertson. And most GOP put limited stock in those guys. This was a nice distraction JoeB. Way to justify bad behavior with other alleged bad behavior. Like I say, you're a full fledged lib.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> That's nice. I don't care about Falwell and Robertson. And most GOP put limited stock in those guys. This was a nice distraction JoeB. Way to justify bad behavior with other alleged bad behavior. Like I say, you're a full fledged lib.




It's not a distraction at all.   

Falwell gave the invocation at the Republican National convention in 2004.   

Pat Robertson was a speaker at the 1992 Republican convention. 

Wright has never been invited to speak at any major democratic convention.   

Pointing out your hypocrisy doesn't make me liberal, it makes me right.  

I'm for throwing all the religious phonies under the bus.  Jackson, Sharpton, Wright, Falwell, Reed Robertson, the whole lot of them.   Remind them of the whole separation of Church and State thingee...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. I don't care about Falwell and Robertson. And most GOP put limited stock in those guys. This was a nice distraction JoeB. Way to justify bad behavior with other alleged bad behavior. Like I say, you're a full fledged lib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a distraction at all.
> 
> Falwell gave the invocation at the Republican National convention in 2004.
> 
> Pat Robertson was a speaker at the 1992 Republican convention.
> 
> Wright has never been invited to speak at any major democratic convention.
> 
> Pointing out your hypocrisy doesn't make me liberal, it makes me right.
> 
> I'm for throwing all the religious phonies under the bus.  Jackson, Sharpton, Wright, Falwell, Reed Robertson, the whole lot of them.   Remind them of the whole separation of Church and State thingee...
Click to expand...


Wright was Obama's "spiritual mentor." You know you're making a bogus comparison. Again, most GOP put little stock in these guys you mention. 

Yes, Robertson and Falwell are far right. Wright is far left and Obama was all on his nuts b/c Obama is far left. It's that simple.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wright was Obama's "spiritual mentor." You know you're making a bogus comparison. Again, most GOP put little stock in these guys you mention.
> 
> Yes, Robertson and Falwell are far right. Wright is far left and Obama was all on his nuts b/c Obama is far left. It's that simple.



What does that even mean, "spiritual mentor".  I am still waiting for you to show me how Wright has influenced any part of the man's presidency, which again, has actually been pretty centrist. 

It's not like when Nancy Reagan consulted an astrologer and got Ronnie to schedule his policies and trips around what the guy had to say.


----------

